# Lockup during initial setup



## jchigg20000 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello everyone. I just got a new 811 because my previous was stolen. My previous 811 worked like a champ but this one seems to have a problem. When I do the Initial check switch everything comes back okay. However when I leave this area, I select that "yes" i have the dish locked into place etc. The receiver then acquires the satellite signal and starts to "search for information". I tried restarting several times but then decided to just wait longer. I left it at this point last night before I went to sleep and this morning it was still on it this morning. Not sure what's going on.

Also, when I called Tech support they had me just hit the ViewTV button after the checkswitch came back and I was able to get TV. The problem was that the receiver was only getting my HD channels and it was having alot of blurring periodically....and I couldn't get closed captioning turned off...

Please HELP


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

You can try dumping your receiver NVRam. But Your saying your whole subscription isn't present, which kinda leads me to believe it is not fully locked on all transponders that it needs. You can also call ATSR and ask for a subscription refresh hit.

Closed Captioning? Which 811 connection type are you using for this TV? If your using S-Video or Composite the Closed Captioning (CC) is a 608CC mode pass-thru, in which your TV is decoding the 608CC. Otherwise if you are using YPrPb or DVI then you are seeing 708CC Mode which is being delivered/decoded by the 811. In the Menu go to CC and toggle to off. If that doesn't work pull the power plug for a 10 minutes and try again. Beyond that I suggest pursuing an exchange.

Blurriness? This is unusual, if a power plug reboot doesn't correct and your Menu 6-1-5 settings are all correct and your connections are good I would pursue an exchange.


Jason


----------



## jchigg20000 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!! I will try all of these things


----------

